# [SOLVED] installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer



## Pentazoid

I don't know the essential tools I need to build a SATA harddrive to IDE laptop computer converter adapter. Will my attempt to used a SATA harddrive on an IDE computer also be an impediment since on my 320 gb SATA laptop harddrive, I have windows xp as an OS and on my 60 gb IDE harddrive, I have linux as an OS?


----------



## DBCooper

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Hi Pentazoid,

Are you trying to use the SATA hard-drive as an extra hard-drive? If so, you can get an external SATA HDD enclosure and install the SATA hard-drive you have in the enclosure. Then the external enclosure will plug into the computer via USB cable.


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Hi DeCooper

No, I am not trying to used the SATA harddrive as an add on . Rather, I want to completely USED my 320 gb SATA harddrive on my IDE laptop, instead of using the 60 gb IDE harddrive on my IDE laptop like I am currently doing now. I want to replace my 60 gb IDE harddrive with my 320 SATA gb harddrive via the SATA to ide converter adapter. 

As I stated, not sure if this process will work considered the fact that I have a linux operator system on the 60 gb IDE harddrive and a windows vista operating system on the 320 gb SATA harddrive.


----------



## Networks

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

How will you get the ide to sata adapter plus the sata hard drive to fit in the space that the IDE hard drive fits into now ? I haven't seen a laptop with the room to pull that off


----------



## sobeit

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



Pentazoid said:


> I don't know the essential tools I need to build a SATA harddrive to IDE laptop computer converter adapter. Will my attempt to used a SATA harddrive on an IDE computer also be an impediment since on my 320 gb SATA laptop harddrive, I have windows xp as an OS and on my 60 gb IDE harddrive, I have linux as an OS?



unless it is an external drive, it cannot be done.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Hi Pentazoid, this is a bit of a challenge but it may be possible.

First though you need to determine if the laptop will work with that size of a drive, often with laptops there is a limitation to the maximum size the chipset can recognize (ie: 128GB, 250GB, etc).

If thats okay then you will need a Serial ATA TO IDE Converter Board like this one 2.5" SATA Hard Drive to IDE 44 Pin Adapter For Laptop Drives
the problem now is will the drive and adapter fit the compartment as it is typically a snug fit for a drive alone.

Assuming that goes well, there is the matter of Windows OS (and Linux for that matter) builds itself during installation to use the hardware of the computer it is installed on. Which means you can't just take an OS installed on one computer and use it on any other computer.

Fortunately, there is a method to migrate your currently used Windows XP to work on new hardware. You can find a guide on this webpage, skip down to the heading Migrating to a Clean Installation Of Windows XP


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

"First though you need to determine if the laptop will work with that size of a drive, often with laptops there is a limitation to the maximum size the chipset can recognize (ie: 128GB, 250GB, etc" How do I determine that? My 320 GB harddrive worked on a R51 thinkpad ibm laptop , but the only difference is that I now have a T43 thinkpad ibm laptop.

"f thats okay then you will need a Serial ATA TO IDE Converter Board like this one 2.5" SATA Hard Drive to IDE 44 Pin Adapter For Laptop Drives" 

Thats it? Don't I need to attain a power cord and sata cords, along with the SATA to IDE coverter adapter? Or is that just for PC harddrives rather than laptop harddrives? If not, would I just attached the SATA to IDE converter onto the pins of my harddrive and just slide it into the harddrive slot?


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Besides the issue of a harddrive being damaged or whether or not the harddrive type is IDE or SATA , is there some other fixable reason why a hard drive doesn't seem compatible with a laptop? The reason I asked is because my harddrive did not say that it was SATA. I just assumed that my IDE laptop isn't compatible with my 320 gb harddrive because I assumed it was a sata harddrive.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



Pentazoid said:


> Besides the issue of a harddrive being damaged or whether or not the harddrive type is IDE or SATA , is there some other fixable reason why a hard drive doesn't seem compatible with a laptop? The reason I asked is because my harddrive did not say that it was SATA. I just assumed that my IDE laptop isn't compatible with my 320 gb harddrive because I assumed it was a sata harddrive.


if your talking about the thinkpad t43 specifically...there is Support list of Hard drives and if you install a different drive then you will get a 2010 error code and a loud beep when booting, it's annoying but not a problem.

still talking about the t43 specifically...if i remember right it uses ide drives but has a sata controller and sata-to-pata bridge connector for the ide drive interface and this can cause confusion for a linux OS.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



> would I just attached the SATA to IDE converter onto the pins of my harddrive and just slide it into the harddrive slot?


 thats correct.
no cables needed.


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



> still talking about the t43 specifically...if i remember right it uses ide drives but has a sata controller and sata-to-pata bridge connector for the ide drive interface and this can cause confusion for a linux OS.


I am still kinda confused because I don't understand how entering a 320 GB windows vista OS hard drive with a sata-to-pata bridge connector into an ide drive interface slot will caused any6 confusion since I wouldn't even be using my 60 gb ide HDD that contained my linux OS on my laptop.


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

you were asking why the t43 does not _seem compatible_ with some hard drives.

answered with two completely different reasons why that could happen and it has nothing to do with the adapter card your looking for.

t43 peculiarities:
1. bios programed to check for specific model number of hard drive used (uses a Support list of Hard drives).
2. has internal sata controller but takes an ide drive.

it was answered seperately as it does not have direct bearing on previous discussion. those are general issues with a t43.

ignore them, they do not interfere with the adapter card you need.


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



Stu_computer said:


> ignore them, they do not interfere with the adapter card you need.


Sorry don't mean to cause any sort of confusion.I will just outline the steps that I think I need to take to insert my 320 gb sata harddrive into my t43 ide interface laptop. 

1. obtain a SATA to IDE interface laptop converter adapter which is one module and requires no sata cords or power cords.

2. Attach that converter adapter onto my 320 GB sata harddrive . 

3. Remove 60 IDE harddrive from T43 thinkpad laptop harddrive slot.

4. Insert 320 GB sata harddrive with SATA to IDE interface laptop converter adapter attached which contains my WINDOWS VISTA OS.

5. Reinstall WINDOWS VISTA.

Is that outline about correct?


----------



## Stu_computer

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

yes thats the correct procedure.

the only issue you will have is a 2010 error message but you can ignore it and continue.

the 2010 error happens because the new 320GB drive will not be one of the original 'supported drives' the bios checks for when booting.

it will happen every time you boot the laptop but you can just ignore it.


----------



## Pentazoid

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*



Stu_computer said:


> yes thats the correct procedure.
> 
> the only issue you will have is a 2010 error message but you can ignore it and continue.
> 
> the 2010 error happens because the new 320GB drive will not be one of the original 'supported drives' the bios checks for when booting.
> 
> it will happen every time you boot the laptop but you can just ignore it.


What 2.5" SATA Hard Drive to IDE 44 Pin Adapter For Laptop Drives do you think I should purchased for a T43 thinkpad harddrive? The one you showed me in the picture doesn't LOOKS like it would not fit into my harddrive slot, but I am not so sure.


----------



## JimE

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Your best bet would be to simply purchase the type of drive used in the laptop. Not change types and rely on an adapter. Most laptops only have room for standard hardware.


----------



## systemBuilder

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

Because you have a T43 (or other thinkpad), you can put the SATA drive into a caddy and insert it into the Ultrabay slot of your laptop. The Caddies are widely available and they cost $12.95 on EBay, at the moment. I'm not sure you can do this with other types of laptops, so you are fortunate in this respect.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: installing a SATA harddrive on an IDE laptop computer*

The last post was in April of 2011. I don't think they need any more help, as they haven't replied in almost two years.


----------



## Rich-M

Not the point wkw427 as users other than the poster read these threads and you could easily apply the same principle to a desktop anyway.


----------



## TheCyberMan

This is an old thread thanks for the input systembuilder but it has been solved.

Please enjoy the rest of the forum.

This thread is now closed.


----------

